# Vitamin D3 in Qatar



## NAE (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi everyone

Any idea where Vitamin D3 capsules (50,000 IU) are sold in Qatar?

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

NAE said:


> Hi everyone Any idea where Vitamin D3 capsules (50,000 IU) are sold in Qatar? Thanks!


Try here http://www.mystore411.com/store/listing/551/Qatar/GNC---General-Nutrition-Centers-store-locations


----------



## roxanwright (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey there, I used to live in Qatar back in 2001 and I have trouble finding those capsules because somebody told me that those are restricted capsules. No idea why they banned such capsules/vitamins for some reason. But still you can have it but in a hospital through prescriptions.


----------

